# ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2008)

..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​

واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,

ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء ودبلوماسيه بدلا من الا متناع عن الاجابه ,,

.:: لنبدأ ::.



1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟



3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟


4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟


5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟



6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟


7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟



8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟



9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟




10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟


11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟



12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟


13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟



14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟



15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟



16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟


17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟





18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟



19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟



20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟


21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟




22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟



23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟



24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟




25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟



26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
أكيد
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لكل من يفهمنى خطأ​


----------



## mase7ya (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

*_هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*

*نعم *

*_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟*

*لصديقة قد أكون انا السبب فيما حدث لها * 

*_ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*

*حياة مختلطة بعضها مؤلم وبعضها قاسي وبعضها جميل *

*_اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟*

*اعضاء كثيرون ومنهم المشرف **Redempition*

*_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟*
*
على صديقة اعرفها *

*_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*


*أمي الحبيبة *

*_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟*

*الصداقة في نظري هي التي تدوم اكثر الحب يمكن أن ينتهي في أي لحظة *

*_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟*


*منتدى اكثر من رائع* 

*_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟*

*في بعض الاحيان*


*_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*

*كثيراً* 

*_((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*

*لم اقولها لاحد الى الان ولكن لو أريد أن أقولها سأقولها لشخص سيرحل* 

*_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟*

*قبل يوم واحد *

* _اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟*

*ايطاليا  وعندها سأتمنى لو اذهب الى الفاتيكان و  التقي قداسة البابا  *

*_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟*


*22*

*_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟*

*لا شيء*

* _اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟*

*لو أذهب في عطلة خارج بلدي  لاْرتاح وانا أنسى مشاكلي *

 

*_هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟*

*في اغلب الاحيان هذا ما يحدث *



*_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*

*من المستحيل أن افكر في تدمير حياة شخص بأي شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كان  اعدائي*


*_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟*

*جداً*

*_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟*

*أمي* 

*_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟*

*لا يمكن ان أكرة *


*_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟*

*لا شىء*

*_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*


*شخصيتة وأخلاقة و أدبة وتفكيرة لكن الجمال الخارجي هو اخر شىء يلفت انتباهي *

*_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟*

*((البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي))*

*((اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات 
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى تنضج))*

*_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*


*لا شىء*

*_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟*

*موضوع رائع *

*أشكرك, *


----------



## وليم تل (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
أعيشها بالطول والعرض دون ان يتخللها احباط او يأس

4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
كلهم ممتازين ويكفيهم شرف المحاولة
5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
على فقدان أمى رحمها اللة
6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
رب المجد يسوع المسيح
7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
لا أقبل الاختيار ولا اتنازل عن الاثنين

8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
حقا لست جديرا لذلك
9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
نحن نجلب حظنا بأيدينا ولنشكر الرب فى كل حال
10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
لا لانى اؤمن بقدرى وما اختارة لى اللة
11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
لرب المجد يسوع المسيح
12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
عند رحيل أمى
13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
فلسطين لازور كنيسة المهد
14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
ولم لا فالعمر لا يقاس بالسنين وانما برجاحة عقل وقلب نابض

15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
أحبكم جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين 
16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
لماذا دخلت هذا الموضوع ومتى ستنتهى الاسئلة

17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
ولم لا فالصداقة اساسها حب

18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
بالقطع لا لان ما لا اقبلة على نفسى لا اقبلة على غيرى

19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
بالقطع نعم
20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
أمى الراحلة لانها وحشانى جدا
21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
قاموس حياتى ليس بة هذة الكلمة

22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
ان نتعلم ان تكون صدورنا رحبة ونتقبل الاساءة بمحبة حتى نعلم من اساء لغة المسيحية
23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
سرعة البديهة فى التقاط الكلمة وجوهرها وليس ظاهرها
24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
موجودة فى توقيعى
25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
السيجارة والقهوة

26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟
الموضوع جميل وشكرا لتعب محبتك
أما صاحبة فلست جديرا ان أحكم علية او على غيرة
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



mase7ya قال:


> *_هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*
> 
> *نعم *
> 
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع​ ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



وليم تل قال:


> 3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
> أعيشها بالطول والعرض دون ان يتخللها احباط او يأس
> 
> 4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك الجميل وردك للاسئله 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## فونتالولو (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

*سلام الرب يسوع
هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى؟ اكيد
اعتذار تريد ان تقدم؟لربنا
اذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلهمه  ؟ ربنا موجود الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون
اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟ بصراحه هم كتير بعني ( ماما كاندي ووليم وكوكو الي محيرني بالساله)
ذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟ علي نفسي وعلي ماضيه
من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟ بابا يسوع و انا بعده
 خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟ بص السؤال ده صعب اوي بس انا كنت في الاول بقول صحبي بس دلوقتي بقول زوجي
 ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟هو حلو اوي بدليل اني قاعده قدامه طول النهار
هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟ بص انا مش بامن بالحظ انا بقول ده قدر ربنا بس 

 هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟ كتير بس الحمدلله دلوقتي قليل
مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟ للي مستحيل ينساني

 متى اخر مره بكيت ؟ لا انا ببكي علي طول يعني لما اكون بضحك ممكن ابكي واي حاجه تاثر فيه ببكي علي طول
اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟ نفسي اروح امريكا 
 هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟ اه عندي عشرين وشهر تمنيه الي جاي هتم الواحد وعشرين  بس عايزه عيد ميلاد ايه بقي محصلش
 بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟ اني ربنا يقدرني وسامح اي حد غلط فياااااااااااااااااااا 
اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟ بصراحه خطيبي  ههههههههههه
هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟ اه بس ياريت محدش يخسر التاني
هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟ ممكن بس معرفش ولو كان يبقي مش قصدي
هل انت مدمن تفكير؟ اه حتي بيحصلي حساسيه من كتر التفكيرههههههههههههه
من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟ حبيبي 
هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟ لا صدقني العمر مش فيه علشان اكره حد اوي كده ربنا يسامح الكل
ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ هو نفسي يكون فيه حاجه عن علم النفس والتحليل النفسي
ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟ سوري الشوز ههههههههههه 
لا بص انا اتعلمت اني مش اعجب بحد بسرعه علشان بتخم فيه
حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولاتفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر دي حكمه وخدها من كوكو مان

 عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟ التسرع والعصبيه
ارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟ بص بق دي فرصتي اني اقول الحقيقه المره بعد الاساله دي كلها  
انا تعبت اوي عقبال مجاوبت واكيد كل الي في المنتدي تعبه ماشي 
بس بجد تعيش ايدك يا كوكو انت فعلا سالت اساله في الجون  حلوه اوي بجد  
 وقلبت علينا الماضي بس بجد بجد الاساله كلها حلوه اوي 
 اما بقي صاحب الموضوع هو حزين شويه بس بجد جدع وعسوله:new2: وياريت كفايه اساله بقي كده علشان احنا تعبنا ولا ايه  صح بس بجد مرسي يا احل كوكو حلوه 
 بس هتعمل ايه بالاجابه؟*


----------



## Kiril (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
ايوة

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
مفيش

3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
مش بطاله

4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
فيه اعضاء كتير كويسين
Donna Nabil

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
محدش

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
محدش

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
حبيبي

8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
ميه ميه

9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
شويه

10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
ساعات

11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
حبيبي

12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
من سنه و نص

13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
انجلترا روسيا كندا امريكا المانيا ايطاليا فرنسا

14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
21

15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
انا مسيحي

16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
اني عاوز ابقي مسيحي بجد

17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
طبعا

18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
لا

19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
اه

20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
حبيبي

21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
اه.بس بتعلم اكبر دماغي

22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
قسم سياسي

23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
هدومة

24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
الوطنية هي فضيلة الاشرار

25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
ادمان النت

26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟
مش وحش
و صاحبه حشري جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى؟ اكيد
> اعتذار تريد ان تقدم؟لربنا
> اذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلهمه  ؟ ربنا موجود الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون
> ...



اولا :مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووورك الجميل 
ثانيا:نورتى الموضوع 
ثالثا:مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على ردك الجميل 
رابعا:مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على رأيك فى صاحب الموضوع 
خامسا:هعمل ايه بالاسئله 
هههههههههههههههههههه
اهوا ده اصعب سؤال فى حياتى 
الاجابه 
تنشيط الذاكره 
ومعرفه الاعضاء اكثر 
وبحاول اعرف المنتدى ببعضه اكثر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> ايوة
> 
> 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع 



> صاحبه حشري جدا


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على رأيك فيا ​


----------



## جيلان (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

*1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*

*ليس دائما
لانى بنزل المواضيع للنصائح بس مش دايما بعمل بيها *

*2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟*

*لاى حد غلطت فى حقه*

*3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*

*حياه طويلة فيها ايام حلوة كتير وساعات مشاكل 
ودايما بلاقى ربنا جمبى فى اى مشكلة وبتتحل لوحدها بمجرد ان اطلبه*

*4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟*

*المحاور fredyy لان بجد ردوده على المسلمين جامدة جدا وطريقته بتعجبنى كتير*

*5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟*

*على اى حد عرفته ونفسى يتغير ومش عارف
وعلى نفسى لان فى اشياء كثيرة فى حياتى عايزة اغيرها*


*6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*

*دايما مش بحب ابين دموعى امام اى شخص
بختار انى اخلى اللحظة دى لربنا لانها بتكون احسن لحظة للصلاة *


*7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟*

*اختار الصداقة طبعا
لانها بتدوم للنهاية
لكن مشاعر الحب كثيرا ما تتغير*


*8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟*

*
راااااااااااااائع
وحتى الان لن اقابل منتدى باللغة العربية فى عظمة هذا المنتدى
واكتر ما بيعجبنى فيه انى بحث انى فى بيتى وفى وسط اخوة ليا
ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه
لانه فعلا كنيستنا الالكترونية

9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟*

*فى بعض الاحيان*

*10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*


*كتييييييييرا ما يجعلنى الحزن انسى نفسى وارجع خطوات اندم عليها كثيرا عند الانتهاء من هذه اللحظات*

*11**_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*

*لاى شخصية مميزة جداا عرفتها*


*12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟*


*فى مشكلة وقعت لى من فترة قريبة*


*13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟*

*انجلترا*

*14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟*

*اه عادى
18 سنة

15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟*


*بانى لن انسى المنتدى واعضائه وساحاول ان لا اتركه ابدا*


*16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟*

*اننا نحقق هدفنا فى نشر كلمة المسيح حتى لا يهلك احد *


*17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟*

*كثيرا ما يحدث هذا*


*18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*

*لا*

*19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟*

*نعم
انا اعشق التفكير*

*20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟*

*شخص اثر فى حياتى وغيرها للاحسن*

*21**_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟*

*
لم اكره احد

* 
*22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟*

*لا شىء*


*23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*

*اكيد الشخصية والتميز*


*24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟*

*تكلمت كثيرا فندمت اما عن الصمت فلن اندم قط
واكثر ايه بحبها الى موجودة بتوقيعى*


*25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*

*النت كثيرا ما يسرق منى الوقت وهذا يؤثر على دراستى*


*26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟*

*بصراحة اكثرا من رائع
ربنا يباركك كوكو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...



بجد مووضوع حلو اوووووى لانه بيخلينا نتكلم بصراحه عن حاجات كتيييير وصاحبه انسان اجتماعى حبوب ربنا يبارك حياته .........ميرررررسى على الموضوع .


----------



## sweetly heart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
فى المنتديات العامة نعم وبكل صراحة ولكن فى بعض اقسام اخرى احيانا يعنى مثلا بعض المواضيع تحتاج الى اخذ موقف معين وليس موقفى الشخصى 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لكل انسان مظلوم ولكل انسان شعرت انه يحتاجنى ولم استطيع الوقوف الى جانبه 

4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
فيه اعضاء بس اكتير مش واحد معين 

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
على اشياء كتيرة مش اشى محدد

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
لا احد 

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
لا اتنازل عن احدهم بس اعتقد حبيبى بيكون اقرب شى الى 
8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
منتدى ناجح وقدم الى اشياء اكتير حلوة وبقدر هادا الشى منيح

9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
لا اؤمن اساسا بهذة الفكرة 

10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
زمان ولكن واصلت الحياة 

11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
لكل انسان بمعنى الكلمة بمر عليا لانى ما بنسى احد 

12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
بحس حالى ببكى على طول بس فى قلبى 13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
القدس الطريق الى السماء 

14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
24

15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
لا شئ  

16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
اسف لو غمضت عيونى وفكرت حاطول مش راح كملك الكتابة 

17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
لا يمكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب حقيقى ممكن تتحول لاعجاب وفى مرحلة فراغ عاطفى بنفكر انو هادا هو حب وبسير بعد هيك حب بس بكون ضعيف وممكن يتلاشى مع اى ظرف 18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
لا وهادا اكتر شى بخوفنى لانى بحاسب نفسى كتير19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
على الاخر

20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
بفكر فى كل الناس بس الشخص الوحيد بضل فى قلبى

21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
احيانا بضعف و بشعر بكراهية لبعض ناس بس لا اشعر فى رغبة بالانتقام لاجل الانتقام بكون عندى رغبة فى ان يختفوا لانهم مضريين لانفسهم وللى حواليهم 22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
تغير احد المشرفيين على المنتدى 23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
شخصيته وطباعه ممكن احددها خلال ثوانى كل حركة او كلمة تدل على شخصيته حتى رمشة عين بكون الها دور اكبير فى تحديد شخصيته

24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
لا يمكننا ان نحيا من اجل شئ ان لم نكن على استعداد ان نموت لاجله 

25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
الحمد لله فش تناقض فى شخصيتى بتحكم امنيح فى حالى 

26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟

اسالته سهلة اتوقعته من العنوان اصعب اشوى موضوع حلو وصاحبة اكيد بكون حلو زيو


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...



تحفة   لااحكم على احد  بس باين عالية عسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## emy (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
_بحاول انى اعمل ده_
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟

_لاى حد ممكن اكون زعلته منى :giveup:_

3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

_حياتى هى حياه عاديه _
4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
_لا مفيش حد معين _

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

_على ماما _

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
_ربنا لانى محدش غيره ممكن يعطى صبر وسلام _

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

_صعب الاختيار بينهم _
_هما الاتنين من غير متنازل عن حد_
:t23:

8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

_بجد منتدى الكنيسه ده اقرب منتدى على قلبى _
_لانه اول منتدى ادخل فيه وبجد منتدى كله رائع_
:smile01

9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟

_مش دايما بس اوقات بحس ده_


10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

_علطووووووووول_
11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

_طبعا لماما _
_وناس تانيه كتير _

12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
_من اسبوع بالظبط_

13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
_سويسرا _


14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟

_طبعا لديه _
_20_

15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

_انا بريئ يا بيه_


16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
_ان الدنيا كلها تبقى بتحب بعض ونبقى بجد فى سلام _
_مش بس نقول اننا فى سلام على ورق :budo:_

17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟

_ممكن جدا جداجدا_



18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

_اه ممكن اكون دخلت حياه حد لغبطهاله شويه لكن مش دمرتها _
_وده كان من غير قصد خالص_

19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟


_اكيد _
20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟

_بابتى_
21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

_مش كره بس مش برتحله _


22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

_ولا شئ هو كده رائع_

23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

_شخصيته وطريقه كلامه _

24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

_لا تاتى الرياح كما تشتهى السفن_


25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

_النت _

26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟
_موضوع حو اوى _
_وصاحبه شكله لذيذ اوى _
_ثانكس يا كوكو عالموضوع_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



جيلان قال:


> *1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*
> 
> *ليس دائما
> لانى بنزل المواضيع للنصائح بس مش دايما بعمل بيها *
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير ياجيلان على ردك الجميل 
والاجابات الرائعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووووورك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بجد مووضوع حلو اوووووى لانه بيخلينا نتكلم بصراحه عن حاجات كتيييير وصاحبه انسان اجتماعى حبوب ربنا يبارك حياته .........ميرررررسى على الموضوع .



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووووووورك يادونا 
ومرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الاجابات الصريحه 
بجد نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



sweetly heart قال:


> 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> فى المنتديات العامة نعم وبكل صراحة ولكن فى بعض اقسام اخرى احيانا يعنى مثلا بعض المواضيع تحتاج الى اخذ موقف معين وليس موقفى الشخصى 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
> لكل انسان مظلوم ولكل انسان شعرت انه يحتاجنى ولم استطيع الوقوف الى جانبه
> 
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع 
ومرسىىىىىىىىىىى على ردك على الاسئله​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*




> 22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
> 
> عوزهم يقفلوة المنتدى الترفيهى



طيب ايه الحكمه فى كده 



> تحفة لااحكم على احد بس باين عالية عسسسسسسسسسل


مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على رأيك الجميل 
ومرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



emy قال:


> 1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> _بحاول انى اعمل ده_
> 2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
> 
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير يا ايمى على مروووووووووووووووووورك 
ومرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الاجابات 
نورتى الموضوع ياباشا ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*

*موضوع جميل يا كوكو

أنتظر منى أجابات فى القرن القدم بأذن الله
ههههههههه

لا بجد سيتم الاجابة قريبا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كوكو
> 
> أنتظر منى أجابات فى القرن القدم بأذن الله
> ههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
فى انتظار اجاباتك ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على المروووووووووووووور​​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (23 فبراير 2009)

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
 نعم افعل لاني بتكلم بكل شخصيتي هنا ف المنتدي
اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
 اريد ان اعتذر لي ماما وبابا الله يرحمه
ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
شعرت باهميه الحياه لفتر ليست طويله وحاليا انا فاقده الشعور ده
كتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
اعضاء كتير عجبوني جدا زي فراشه مسيحيح وكليمو ودونا نبيل وناس كتير 
ذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
ابكي ع اخي وابي
من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
يسوع
لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
الصراحه مش عارفه لاني معنديش حبيب
ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
منتدي اكتر من رائع حقيقي انا بقضي عليه وقت كبير جدا
هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
انا مش بؤمن بالحظ قوي
هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
اه اكتر من مره
مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
لواحده زملتي احبها جدا
متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
اخر مره كانت امبارح
اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
اليابان
اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
انا كملت واحد وعشرين سنه الشهر اللي فات
غمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
ناس سببت لهم الم ونفسي يفهمواني بس مفيش فرصه اقدر اوضحلهم
هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
ممكن طبعا بس مش بالنسبه ليا ممكن لغيري
هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
انا يمكن كنت بدون قصد سببت الم لي ناس اتحملتني كتير بدون قصد لكن لدرجه التدمير لا خالص
هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
نعم جدا
22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
يكون ف المنتدي قسم مخصص للاختبارات النفسيه وتحليل الشخصيه واختبارات اكتشاف المواهب والقدرات الشخصيه
ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
ملامح الوجه الهادئه والحزينه
عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
قضم اظافري
حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
ان تعاليم المسيح ووصاياه تنير العينين عن بعد وترتقي بالانسان نفسيا واجتماعيا وفكريا
26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟
الموضوع اكتر من رائع وصاحبه لو الاسئله من عنده مش منقوله فهو شخصيه عميقه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الراعى الصالح 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

_



1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

بنسبة 80%



2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لجدتى يسوع ينيح روحها





3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اشكر يسوع على كل حال




4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كتيير طبعا وافتكر ان كل عضو عنا ليه باقة من المواضيع الرائعه




5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

على العمر الذى ضاع منى وانا بعيد عن يسوع





			6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يسوع




7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اختار من يستحق 





8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فوق الوصف طبعا وبدون منازع





9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا لا أؤمن بالحظ






10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

احيانا 




11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لاب راهب ربنا ينيح روحه





12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا اجيب على اسألتك




13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

استراليا





14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههه
27





15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انى اتأثر كثيرا من بحل الاخبار المحزنه





			16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما خطر على بالى هو ما سوف تسألنى عنه بعد ان اغمض عيني



17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا 







18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ولاا احب ان اكون هكذا





19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا




20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

خليها فى سرك



21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ولا احاول ان اكره احد





22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

متروكه للاداره ديه سياسه يا عم ههههههههههه




23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

العقلانيه فى التفكير واتخاذ القرار




24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تستمر الغيوم طويلا





25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

التفاعل الزائد مع الاخبار المحزنه






26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

رأى هوه متكرر فى صاحبة ابن حلال مصفى​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى ​ 
وعلى اجاباتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## go love (23 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...


تقبل مرورى ولك تحياتـــــــــى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

وعلى اجاباتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

*اسئلة كتير يا كوكو مش حقدر اجاوب مافي وقت
بس موضوع جميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
اكيد لانى انا هو نفس الشخص المتواجد خارج او داخل المنتدى
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لكل من اخطأت بحقة*
*اسف سامحنى


3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
مريت بتجارب مريرة *
*لكن ايد الله كانت اقوى من اى شيء*
*وحنينة كمان *
*وديما كانت بتشلنى

4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟

لو ممكن اقول اتنين بيعجبونى جدا *
*ماما كاندى*
*وماما هابى 
5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

على اخى المتوفى*
*رحمة الله

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
ربى يسوع*
*احن ايد بتتمدلى 

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
**بعتقد ديما ان الصداقة لها روح اطول من الحب


8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
ماينفعش اقول فية كلمة  واحدة*
*اخاف تكون قليلة بحقة *
*اسم الصليب على منتدانا الغالى


9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
ليس كثيرا



10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
يوم رحيل اخى عن ها العالم

11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
اخى الغالى *
*بأحضان القديسين هلا


12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
من يومين تقريبا

13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

مصر*
*اروح الاسكندرية *
*والصعيد*
*

14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
انت شايف اية الصعب فى انى اقول سنى*
*عموما *
*22


15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
اقول لكل من هم اصدقائى*
*لا تنخدع فى *
*انا شخص اقل من ان يوصف حتى 


16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
وجة مألوف لطفلة صغيرة *
*عاشق لكل ملامحها

17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
كثير ما يحدث ذلك *
*والبعض منها ناجح




18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
اكيد لا*
*اذا كنت لو زعلت حد منى حتى لو بدون قصد مابعرفش انام اليل *
*فما بالك بقى لو بقصد*
*اكيد لا يا كيرو*
*


19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
جداااا


20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
انا

21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
لا اعتقد انى اسمح للكرة يتملكنى تجاة شخص*
*مابسمحش لنفسى بكدة خالص



22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
ليس ببالى فكرة هلا *
*


23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
كلامة
اسلوبة*
*طريقة وتعاملة 

24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
ثق ان الذى ارشدك للطريق لا يتركك فى منتصفة*
*(البابا كيرلس)



25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
هى حاجة عايز ابطلها ومش عايز*
*هى انى كل يوم بعد ما اصلى وقبل ما انام *
*بقعد استرجع يومى كلة واشوف شو الغلطات اللى صدرت منى فية *
*ولو كانت بفكر او بكلمة كانت جوايا*
*حاجة حلوة ووحشة *
*لانها متعبة كتييييييييييير


26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟*

*الموضوع اكتير حلو *
*صاحبة مبدع وفنان *
*وشخصية عسولة وحبوبة على قلوبنا كلللللللنا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبى كيرو*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك بلخير*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

> *صاحبة مبدع وفنان
> وشخصية عسولة وحبوبة على قلوبنا كلللللللنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبى كيرو*




ميرررررسى كتير على مروورك يا جوجو 

وعلى كلامك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mone2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

*أسئله صريحه عاطفيه و حزينه*

الاسئله للجميع للشباب والبنات ,,

واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,

_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟

3_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

4_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

9_ من يسكن قلبك؟

10_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟

11_ هل تدخل الشات ، لماذا ؟

12_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

13_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

14_ (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟

15_ (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

16_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟

17_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

19_ هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

20_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

21_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

22_ هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

23_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

24_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟

25_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

26_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

27_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟

30_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

31_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

32_ هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

33_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

34_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

35_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

36_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

37_ ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟

38_ ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت ملايينا او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين ؟

39_ هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟


----------



## mone2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أسئله صريحه عاطفيه و حزينه*

:36_1_4::love34:


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أسئله صريحه عاطفيه و حزينه*

*متزعلشى يا مونى علشان محدش رد لانك حاطط الموضوع فى قسم الترحيب 
ننقله للقسم الاجتماعى وهتلاقى ردود كتير وانا هبقى اشارك كمان
ينقل للاجتماعى *


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أسئله صريحه عاطفيه و حزينه*

 هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
نعم
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لو اخطأت بحق اخد ما
3_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
استفسر ليه..
4_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
ربنا هداني
5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
لا استطيع البكاء
6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
++++++++++++++++
7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
اكيد الجبيب
8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
شهادتي مجروحة
9_ من يسكن قلبك؟
طير الحب
10_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
بالاتكال على الرب يسوع كل شيء يهون
11_ هل تدخل الشات ، لماذا ؟
كلا.. نتصل انا والاصحاب بوساسطة جهاز لاسلكي..
12_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
مؤقتا" ثم هزمته بالايمان..
13_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
لكل العزيزين على قلبي
14_ (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟
الامل..والرجاء
15_ (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟
للرب يسوع
16_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
ما فيش
17_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
ولا واحدة..
19_ هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟
نعم
20_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
بماض فيه الكثير من الاخطاء والخطيئة
21_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
خطر عبالي ان اقوم انام ..نعسان
22_ هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
الزواج المدروس
23_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
الشهادة
24_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
ممكن
25_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
طبعاااااااا وقد نزلت موضوع عن هذا
26_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
نعم
27_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
نعم
28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
كثر
30_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
ما فيش 
31_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
32_ هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟
ممكن
33_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
حسن اخلاقه وتواضعه
34_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟
اصلح الخطاء
35_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟
لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك 
36_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
الجلوس مطولا على النت
37_ ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟
فالنتينو.......... اناستاسيا
38_ ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت ملايينا او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين ؟
  اساعد الفقراء واحبابي الخاصين
39_ هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

كلالالالالالالالالالا

اسئلة رائعة 

شكراااااااااااا اخي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mone2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أسئله صريحه عاطفيه و حزينه*

:Flower:ميرسى لى مرورك


----------



## rokatomas (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أسئله صريحه عاطفيه و حزينه*

 هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
نعم 
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
لكل حد زعلان منى 

3_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
هعرف أنوا محبنيش 

4_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
زى السفينه فى البحر . بس وصلت الشط 

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
على ناس كنت فاكراهم أصدقاء ولكن ................

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
الرب يسوع 

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
حبيبى 


8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

9_ من يسكن قلبك؟
الله 
ولو من البشر يبقى حبيبى 

10_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
لا أعتقد فى الحظ 
أنا أعمل والرب يبارك 

11_ هل تدخل الشات ، لماذا ؟
نعم بحب أتعرف على الناس 

12_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
فترة قصيرة 

13_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
لحبيبى 

14_ (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟
ممكن الأمتحانات 

15_ (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟
لحبيبى 

16_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
أمبارح

17_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟
ملكوت الله 

19_ هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟
90 %

20_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
أنى بحبكوا كلكوا 

21_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
بصراحه شفت حبيبى 

22_ هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
المهم يكون فى حب 

23_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
حاليا الزواج لأنى حصلت على الشهاده 

24_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
نعم 

25_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

نعم 
26_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
لا

27_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
مش علطول 

28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
حبيبى وأصحابى 

30_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
لا

31_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
أنا بحب المفاجأت 

32_ هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟
أنطباع عن جزء معين فى شخصيته 

33_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
أسلوبه 

34_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟
أتركه 

35_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

على عينك يا تاجر 
36_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
باكل بسبوسه كتير 

37_ ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟
عمانوئيل ...........مريم 

38_ ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت ملايينا او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين ؟
أول حاجة هجيب هدية كبيرة لحبيبى 

39_ هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟
لا


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...


 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا البطل 

وعلى اجاباتك 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

ايوة
_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟

بحاول اني ما اخطىء مع حدا  بس اذا اخطئت عندي القدرة اني اعتذر..

_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

علمتني كتير

-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟

دونا وكاندي

_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

يسوع او من ينوب عنه

_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

ما بعرف

_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

شهادتي مجروحة

_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟


لا اؤمن بالحظ

_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

كلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

للمرحوم والدي

_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟

لا ابكي

_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

++++++++++++++++++++++++


_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

هو انتوا اترسمتوا كهنة والا اية..هههههههههههههههههههههه

_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

السؤلات الباقية

_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟


ممكن

_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟


ما بعرف

_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

لا استطيع ان اكون بدون تفكير

_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟

غلارسويةىوزة4فقرنزتلاءيق

_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

ما في شي

_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

اخلاقه وتواضعه

_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

صن لسانك


_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

النت

_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟

اووووووووووووووووووووووو

روووووووووووووووعة وشكور يا باشا

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## white rose (7 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...



خليني شوي افكر  :t9::t9:.................. مممممممممممممممممممممم


كمان شوي .........................مممممممممممممممممممممممم:t9::t9:



شوي مهضوم شوي حباب شوي دمو خفيف على شوي .....!!!!

يعني الخلاصة موضوع حلو ورائع متل صاحبو


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> _ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> 
> ايوة
> _ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟
> ...



ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كليمو

 وعلى أجاباتك ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> خليني شوي افكر  :t9::t9:.................. مممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> كمان شوي .........................مممممممممممممممممممممممم:t9::t9:
> ...



ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 

 وعلى مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## first love (7 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,​
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

وعلى اجاباتك 

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## sosofofo (9 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...



حلو جدا الواحد حاس انه في امتحان ياراجل
وصاحبة اكيد كويس عايز كل واحد يعقد مع نفسه ولو لثواني اشكرك


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ ​
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون بصراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله ,,
> 
> ...



*بصراحة موضوع رائع جدا وصاحبه عضو جميل ورائع جدا


شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده اللى رديت عليه وانا فى لحظة صراحة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

sosofofo قال:


> حلو جدا الواحد حاس انه في امتحان ياراجل
> وصاحبة اكيد كويس عايز كل واحد يعقد مع نفسه ولو لثواني اشكرك



ربنا يخليك يا فندم

ميرررسى على مرووورك وعلى اجاباتك
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *بصراحة موضوع رائع جدا وصاحبه عضو جميل ورائع جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده اللى رديت عليه وانا فى لحظة صراحة*



ميرررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 

وعلى كلامك الجميل 
 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ناوناو (18 مارس 2009)

*..~*¤®§(*§ ,, أسئلة :: صريحه :: حزينه :: جريئه :: عاطفيه :: مؤلمه :: ,, §*)§®¤*~ *

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

معظمه مش كله طبعاً

2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟

للسيد المسيح


3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

حياة كلها تعب وحزن


4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟

طبعاً كل اللي بيطرح موضوع مهما كان صغير بيعجبني ولكن أكثر عضو candy shop 

5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟

علي نفسي وخطيتي

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟


صدقني مش عارفة ومش عايزة أقول أن مفيش غير ربنا اللي بيمسح دموعنا

7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

أنا عارفة أن الحبيب ممكن يتعوض ولكن للاسف هاختار الحبيب

8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟

يعني مش دايماً

10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟


شخص عزيز عليا


12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟

من يومين


13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟


فرنسا

14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟

28سنة


15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

اني محتاجة تغيير لحياتي من ربنا


16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟


ولا حاجة 


17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟


اكيد

18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

اطلاقاً

19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

لا خالص بس أحياناً بيبقي غصب عني لازم أفكر

20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟

الشخص اللي بحبه بس حالياً مفيش

21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

ما أعتقدش أن الانسان يعرف يكره

22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

أن يكون في يوم روحي لكل بلد والاعضاء تتعرف ببعض ويكون تحت اشراف الكنيسة

23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

علاقته بربنا وخفة دمه

24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

من جد وجد

25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

الغضب وسرعة الرد


26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟ 
*  موضوع راقي جدااااااااااااااا واكيد بيدل عن أهمية صاحبه وفكره الواعي
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو بجد وربنا يبارك موضوعاتك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ناوناو 

وعلى اجاباتك الرائعه ​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (18 مارس 2009)

1_ هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
احيانا بس بجد بحاول و بستفاد​
2_ اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن ؟

لكل انسان زعلته منى سواء بقصدى او من غير قصدى​
3_ ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
حياة متقلبة اقع و اقوم بس ربنا ماسك ايديا دايما​
4-اكتر عضو عجبتك مواضيعه جدا؟
بجد الاعضاء كلهم زى السكر و بحبهم قوى من غير ما اعرفهم​
5_ اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي ؟
على نفسى علشان بجى على نفسى كتير​

6_ من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
بابا يسوع طبعا و كمان اصحابى ​
7_ لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
مش عارفة بس وعد لما يكون فى حبيب ليل هجاوب هههههههه​

8_ ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

المنتدى تحفة بجد بحبه جدا و برتاح فيه قوى​
9_ هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ ؟
يعنى بس كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير​


10_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
كتيرررررررر و بياثر عليا فى حياتى جامد​
11_ ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
ممممم ايه السؤال ده بقى؟
بس دلوئتى لشخصية معينة هههههههه​

12_ متى اخر مره بكيت ؟
ده اساسى يا ابنى ممكن يكون كل يوم بليل مع نفسى زى العلاج كده​
13_ اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

اى مكان يكون فى طبيعة حلوة و يكون لما اتخطب فى المستقبل
قول ياربببببببببببب​
14_ هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟
18 سنة و شهر 4 اللى جاى هكمل ال 19 و اكون كبرت​

15_ بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
اقر انا المدعو ايرينى انى بحب المنتدى جدا و ربنا يكون معاكم​

16_ اغمض عينيك دقيقه لو سمحت, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
صورة لبابا يسوع و هو حاضن ابنه فيها و بيقولهwelcome home​
17_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟

كتير قوى ​


18_ هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

مش عارفة بس لو كان بيكون من غير قصدى​
19_ هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

ايون و ده اكتر حاجة بتتعبنى
معندكش علاج للادمان ده؟​
20_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه ؟
بلاش السؤال ده 
بس كمان بفكر فى اصحابى كتير​
21_ هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

لا بس كرهت لما حسيت ان شخص بياخد اكتر صديقة ليا​

22_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

مفيش المنتدى اكتر من رائع
بس ممكن يعملوا رحلة لكل الاعضاء و الكل يشوف بعضةههههههههههههه​
23_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

سؤال صعب بس انه يكون حنين​
24_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا ؟؟

نحن لا نعلم ماذا يكون المستقبل و لكن نعلم شيئا واحدا و هو ان المستقبل فى يد الله
و اكيد ربنا حنين علينا كلنا​

25_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

العصبية و كتر التفكير و الدموع الكتير جدا​
26_ مارأيك في هذا الموضوع بصراحه ، وصاحبه ؟

اخيرا يا راجل ايه كل ده 
بس بجد الموضوع جامد جدا وتصدق انى ارتحت حسيت انى خرجت اللى جوايا شوية

اما بقى صاحب الموضوع.... اسمع بقى


هو شخصية لذيذة بجد رغم انى مش اتعاملت معاك
و بيشجع كل واحد على مواضيعه و طموح جدا و عايز يغير من حياته
و شخصية اظن انها اجتماعية
هل هذا صحيح؟
بجد تانى الموضوع رائع و ربنا يباركك و يكون معاك دايما​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

> اما بقى صاحب الموضوع.... اسمع بقى
> 
> 
> هو شخصية لذيذة بجد رغم انى مش اتعاملت معاك
> ...



اعتقد الجزء ده يخصنى 

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى كتير يا ايرينى على كلامك الجميل ده 

انا بحب جدا انى اكون قريب من الناس 

واشاركهم وقت افراحهم واحزانهم وضيقهم 

ولو فى ايدى انى اسعد كل الناس 

مش هتأخر ابدا 

وربنا عالم بالى فى القلوب 

ميرررسى مره تانيه على مرورك 

واجاباتك على الاسئله 
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​ 
​


----------



## eriny roro (19 مارس 2009)

كوكو لو سمحت انت كمان لازم تجاوب على الاسئلة
و لازم كلهم مش تسيب اى حاجة
انا قولتلك اهو
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

حاضر يا ايرينى 

بس مش ناو 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

